# Turn off Snap in Sketchup



## RogerS

Is there anyway to turn off Snap? I've gone into Model and disabled both options. Yet when I'm trying to draw a new line whenever I get close to the endpoint or intersection point my new line start point jumps to them. 

Not sure if I've made that clear. I'm drawing effectively in 2D and trying to draw the front elevation of a new window. I've got the frame and am trying to put in some glazing bars. 

many thanks


----------



## Steve Maskery

Roger
Sketchup Snaps. Get used to it! 

To do what you want, I would put in construction lines. You canposition them very precisely, then snap to the intersections that they create.
S


----------



## RogerS

Thanks Steve...

that works


----------



## Chris Knight

If you find things want to go to the wrong place, you can zoom in for more control. You can turn off length snapping and angle snapping in the model info window but for the rest, you just need to get used to the inference system.

If you are trying to draw stuff of very small size (ca 1 or 2mm) and still have trouble, then scale the model up by a factor of 10 or 100, do what you want then scale back down.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Roger, Chris and Steve have given you good advice.

One thing you cannot do is turn off inferencing but if you could, I think you would find it difficult if not impossible to draw in 3D space with a 2D screen. You'll find it a very useful tool when you get used to it.

As far as length snapping, I always have that disabled because I don't find it useful at all. That's one of those template things you can set up so you don't have to change it every time you start a new drawing.


----------

